# M/V Marilyn L (Greek) (1972-1973)



## LeftherisK (Jun 24, 2014)

I was hoping someone would be able to provide me with some information about this vessel. My father served between the years of 1972-73. This year will be the 11th year he has passed and I would like to find out some information. He was 51 years old when he passed. His name was Nikos Kavourgias. Any information about the vessel, my father, your own stories, or a place I may be able to gather more information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## chrisreeves (Jul 16, 2005)

*marylyn*

Hi, If you go into the gallery click on cargo ship and type in the name marylyn. you will find photo's of her and her sinking. I was there in 1964.
Chris.


----------



## LeftherisK (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you Chris, 
I think that was a different vessel. The Marilyn L was built in 1968.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning,
Marilyn L ,built by Hakodate Dock #393 for Elvapores Inc, Liberia.
1972-same owner registered in Greece.
1986-Sold to Regent Maritime Inc, Cyprus. Re Nevada.
1989-Sold to Fairwinds Maritime Co Ltd, Cyprus. Re Houston.
24.08.1990-Arrived Bombay and scrapped by Virendra & Co.

Gross 14800 Net 9833 DWT 27378
182.0m x 22.92m x 14.71m
Sulzer Oil 2SA 6Cyl 760 x 1550mm by IHI Aioi.

Ted.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## LeftherisK (Jun 24, 2014)

Very interesting, thank you.


----------

